# Mtd transaxle input connector?



## wanseer (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi!
I have an mtd transaxle that has a weird shaft design instead of a keyway to hold the pulley on for the input of the transaxle. Instead of a keyway, the tranaxle uses a weird spline think. Does anyonw know what this is called? and also do they make sprockets with this spline connector? I want to build a go kart with this transaxle. 
Thanks!!!
Ben


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Look on the axle housing,for a model # . 
It will make it easier , to know what type it is .


----------

